# How To: Remote Desktop and Routers/DynDNS



## Dotard

Good job + rep


----------



## dr4gon

WOW, nice guide, + REP!!!

Don't have a use right now, but this could be handy. I guess XP works similarly?


----------



## Danbeme32

Kwel I was talking to my mom about this. Seens she lives in Florida and me in NJ. I told her that there is a way to do it remotely. It takes a long time to explain to my mom about steps she has to take to solve a problem. She new to the pc world.
Even tho it's good for her to learn in case she can't reach me.
I have to try this with her.


----------



## bdattilo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr4gon* 
WOW, nice guide, + REP!!!

Don't have a use right now, but this could be handy. I guess XP works similarly?

Yup, XP works exactly the same, just control panel layout is different.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## dr4gon

Sweet, yeah I just tested it actually going to the XP computer right next to me. It does kick it off and put it in the login screen, but it makes sense to limit the number of users to 1. (lol imagine having 2 cursors)....


----------



## bdattilo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr4gon* 
Sweet, yeah I just tested it actually going to the XP computer right next to me. It does kick it off and put it in the login screen, but it makes sense to limit the number of users to 1. (lol imagine having 2 cursors)....

Glad that it worked! I am no english major, so it is good to know people are able to follow my written instructions!


----------



## Sparhawk

Nice guide, hopefully I can get this working on my computer later.


----------



## m|dg3t

Definitely will try this later. It doesn't count as a peer to peer connection does it?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Curses!!

I have a RDP write up that was going to be finished tonight!









Anyways, good job bro


----------



## bdattilo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m|dg3t* 
Definitely will try this later. It doesn't count as a peer to peer connection does it?

I am not sure, but there is data that is being transferred both ways. It does not use a P2P protocol. however, so you should be okay.


----------



## RSXHiTMAN

this is good guide, although can be explained in 1 sentence (no smartass)
lol, dyndns removes inactive accounts after 30 days just to let you guys know, i give you rep for the easy instructions


----------



## bdattilo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RSXHiTMAN* 
this is good guide, although can be explained in 1 sentence (no smartass)
lol, dyndns removes inactive accounts after 30 days just to let you guys know, i give you rep for the easy instructions

If you enable DynDNS as a service, it will contact the server everyday, and your account will not be considered 'inactive'.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RSXHiTMAN* 
this is good guide, although can be explained in 1 sentence (no smartass)
lol, dyndns removes inactive accounts after 30 days just to let you guys know, i give you rep for the easy instructions

Please on your one sentence explanation. I'm curious how you will show someone who has no idea how to set-up this up in one sentence.....


----------



## m|dg3t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker* 
Please on your one sentence explanation. I'm curious how you will show someone who has no idea how to set-up this up in one sentence.....

That's not a run-on.


----------



## RSXHiTMAN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker* 
Please on your one sentence explanation. I'm curious how you will show someone who has no idea how to set-up this up in one sentence.....

rergister an account with dyndns, download their dynamic ip client, windows key + pause into your my computer menu, click remote, click allow remote connections, make a new windows user, or set a pass on the existing one, add it to the allowed list, and voila

^ short run on, which ill still classify as a sentence, actually most of my posts are run on

i just read your about who has no idea how to setup, thats still pretty descriptive, and if you gointo detail you have to take the router ports into affect as well, which would add like another 5 images lol

i gave him a rep for his post so dont hate

that was weird the whole site went down after i made this post


----------



## bdattilo

Forgot to mention that RD only works with Vista Business and Ultimate. Fixed


----------



## m|dg3t

Son of a ....

No wonder it was so easy...


----------



## Sparhawk

Got this working woot! It(DynDNS) even helped me fix problems I was having with my TF2 server.


----------



## PiratesRule

Was just browsing and thought I would add something. If you have a router with DD-WRT you can run the DynDNS service through that. I find it a lot easier.


----------



## dr4gon

I've followed everything on here, made a dyns account, forwarded my ports, and setup remote desktop in windows but still cannot connect outside my network. Does anyone have any know what I may be missing?


----------



## dr4gon

bump, anyone know?


----------



## cquinndesign

great, I needed this!


----------



## theCanadian

deserving of a bump. +rep


----------



## Sparhawk

firewall? router blocking incoming connections?

what type of router are you using and how are you connected to the internet?

Does DynDNS update your ip address correctly?


----------



## vambo.rools

Just the info I was looking for. Rep for you.


----------



## i7bigrig

Uh i cant get this working at all. Sorry to res an old thread but maybe somebody can help me.

Am i supposed to install the dyndns updater on my laptop that I will use away from home, or the desktop PC that I am trying to connect to?

I have it installed on my desktop at home right now, and when I tried to access from another computer in my house, it wouldn't work.


----------



## Lige

You want to install it on the pc you want to connect to.

You shouldn't try to connect your IP when you are on the same network as the computer you want to connect to. You cause a lot of issues that way.

If you can, use a WiFi hotspot and try doing it that way, or use your school or something.


----------



## i7bigrig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
You want to install it on the pc you want to connect to.

You shouldn't try to connect your IP when you are on the same network as the computer you want to connect to. You cause a lot of issues that way.

If you can, use a WiFi hotspot and try doing it that way, or use your school or something.

Ok, but theoretically it should work from home as well right?


----------



## i7bigrig

Also... to connect to my PC at home, should my PC at home be logged into windows? Or should it be at the windows startup screen where i select a user? Sorry I am really noob at this


----------



## Lige

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i7bigrig*


Ok, but theoretically it should work from home as well right?


It will work from home, it is just better to use internal IP's then your WAN IP.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i7bigrig*


Also... to connect to my PC at home, should my PC at home be logged into windows? Or should it be at the windows startup screen where i select a user? Sorry I am really noob at this


Either works, it can be logged in, or it can be at the log in screen prompt.


----------



## rover128

hello.I have a windows 7 x64 ultimate and it doesnÂ´t work for me.
Can you have any ide why ?


----------



## blacklotusul

Use Team Viewer...Is 10000% better that Remote Desktop!


----------



## werds

So gonna post this to see if I can get a lil help. I followed all the instructions.

I setup a domain at Dyndns.com, I set permissions on all my networked home computers to allow incoming remote desktop connections.

I altered the Port for each individual PC except for one which was left at default.

I went into my router and I forwarded the ports to the specific internal IP addresses and to match the modified port changes as per the first post.

Results?

1. Well I already tested that internally I can use the remote desktop clients from any computer into any other computer on the network.

2. I can use remote desktop from 2 of my computers inside the home network to remote into one specific computer by using the custom DynDNS address I created. The computer I can remote into from within the network was the only one left with default port settings...

3. Using my router tools, the router successfully pings the custom DynDNS address created.

4. Using the router tool, the router is unable to ping any of the addresses that have modified ports for example custom.dyndns.org:3390 fails to ping etc etc

5. I attempted to remote into the one computer with default port settings from a computer outside the network and was greeted with the failed to connect error window.

Router is a D-Link DGL 4500


----------



## darksideleader

check out teamviewer... makes the process so much easier.


----------



## Sodalink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksideleader;12427331*
> check out teamviewer... makes the process so much easier.


so teamviewer will let you remote to your PC if you are outside the network and is it free?


----------



## darksideleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sodalink;12427450*
> so teamviewer will let you remote to your PC if you are outside the network and is it free?


yep, i started doing it this week @ school







it's awesome.

its not 100000% or w/e better than remote desktop like the guy said above, but if your not a professional, it gets the job done rather easily.


----------



## werds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksideleader;12427331*
> check out teamviewer... makes the process so much easier.


Will probably end up doing that if I can't get this figured out - but wanna give this a shot just so I can learn a little something and in an attempt to get my wife to use it without having to install teamviewer while we are visiting family (since they all have OS's with a built in RDP)


----------



## darksideleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;12427629*
> Will probably end up doing that if I can't get this figured out - but wanna give this a shot just so I can learn a little something and in an attempt to get my wife to use it without having to install teamviewer while we are visiting family (since they all have OS's with a built in RDP)


makes sense, its a good learning experience and you could even set up your own remote data server using this which can come very handy.

as for actual advice though, i got none.


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darksideleader*


makes sense, its a good learning experience and you could even set up your own remote data server using this which can come very handy.

as for actual advice though, i got none.


Hehe.

Well setup Teamviewer and it was definitely alot easier to setup and get working. Will probably be useful in the future. The big annoyances though were that Windows Media Center was unusable (black screened whenever opened via Teamviewer) and the rather crappoy resolution through the Teamviewer displays.

That said I made SOME headway with Remote Desktop.

I managed to be able to remote into ONE of the computers in my network from outside of my network while visiting family this weekend. Not only that but was also able to get an RDP client to work via my iphone as well









The bad part is that it ONLY worked on the computer with a default port setting. So now I have to figure out how to get the ones with changed port settings to work properly...

For now though using Remote Desktop connection seems to be my best bet for when I want to actually mess around with Windows Media Center


----------

